# immature poor sports



## stacy (Jan 2, 2013)

I just want to say I'm disgusted by the people writing angry messages to me because i did not choose to sell my orchids to them. I choose who I choose period.. nothing personal, was not to hurt your feelings. I placed them where I felt most comfortable..

as Id said in my ad I'm going to be having surgery and that is why i cannot care for them, returning each and every message i received promptly while preparing for this surgery has not been a priority to me and if it was expected to be more of a priority then getting my home and such in order then idk if i even want to return to this community when im healed..

To those of you who were understanding I do so appreciate you..

Also to the nice guy Im shipping them off to today there will be an extra surprise in the box. enjoy and take care. please keep me posted on my big green gal, I do love her so much &lt;3

Peace :yinyang:


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

Its times like this I feel we should start naming names...............I hope your time with them was fun, Im sure you put them in capable hands nothing wrong with that. We should all be a little more direct in questioning peoples capability and knowledgeable of some of these species.

Michael


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Angry messages? That's just not cool!!! You didn't answer me, but I understand you must have been flooded with PM's, I know how that goes...  

Hope your surgery goes with out a hitch, good luck! :flowers:


----------



## aNisip (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope all goes well with the surgery! Some ppl here are staring to piss me off...sorry it happened to you...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Danny. (Jan 2, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Its times like this I feel we should start naming names...............I hope your time with them was fun, Im sure you put them in capable hands nothing wrong with that. We should all be a little more direct in questioning peoples capability and knowledgeable of some of these species.
> 
> Michael


I agree, put em' on blast!  Have a speedy recovery Stacy.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 2, 2013)

Some people feel so self-entitled, I work at a preschool so I have no patience for anyone over the age of 5 acting that way!

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate it when people act like this. It really stinks. I've noticed it more and more here.

As for the surgery, i hope all goes well and you recover quickly!


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry if i upset anyone by pming stacy to tell her someone i knew who needed a male orchid :blush:


----------



## stacy (Jan 2, 2013)

Agent A you did not upset me, your much more mature then these adults were..


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Name them so they can dealt with! Don't make me come over and tickle it out of you.

But really people should know in a case like this, you would be doing a justice for all the good forum members out there.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 2, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Name them so they can dealt with! Don't make me come over and tickle it out of you.
> 
> But really people should know in a case like this, you would be doing a justice for all the good forum members out there.


Yes please name names. it shows us who to and not to deal with


----------



## Orin (Jan 2, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Name them so they can dealt with!


If a member has done something you feel is inappropriate the proper response would be to forward to a moderator.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Orin said:


> If a member has done something you feel is inappropriate the proper response would be to forward to a moderator.


Yes, of coarse you are right, but then no one else would know? A public flogging would be more effective in certain cases then you can delete it a few days later.  

I know you may not agree publicly, but I think you know I'm right...she lets them go out of good will and surgery then people want to give her guff? Thats unforgivably low down greed in my opinion. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Orin (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yes, of coarse you are right, but then no one else would know? A public flogging would be more effective in certain cases then you can delete it a few days later.
> 
> I know you may not agree publicly, but I think you know I'm right...she lets them go out of good will and surgery then people want to give her guff? Thats unforgivably low down greed in my opinion. Maybe it's just me?


We have private messages for such discussion and we all have the option to block messages from any members we want. Private message content is not meant to be discussed on the general forum (or there would be no PMs). Besides, it's possible that person or persons has been searching for orchids forever and was heartbroken and unable to express great sadness in a mature manner (but fortunately in a mature enough to keep it in PM and not subject the rest of us to it).


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree it is in bad form to send angry PM's to somebody over it. I haven't read the specific ad wordage to see what it says, but if it didn't say first come first served it should be implied that just because you reply to the ad doesn't mean you will get the animal. I think Stacy has a good reason to be angry, but like Orin said, we don't want personal grievances aired out in the open forum. Naming those people in public won't help anything and is also in bad form in this instance. Report the behavior and save the messages. We certainly don't want members leaving over the actions of a small minority.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Stacy,

This is certainly not the place to air your grievances as Rick and Orin said, but since you have, perhaps I'll offer a little bit of perspective on the situation for your readers. You are, after all, asking for the public perspective through posting a thread titled "immature poor sports". It seems more to be a reflection of your character, in my eyes. And to say you choose who you choose is clearly your mode of business, but it will upset people when they know they were the first one to offer you good money for something you posted for sale to the general public, only to lose out to somebody that contacted you later. What you are doing is the equivalent of me going to a market and handing out a hundred dollar bill to somebody I've just made a deal with and then watching your friend come along in the middle of our transaction and take the goods I was purchasing out of my hands for the same price I had just offered. Not only was I there first, but we had agreed on a price. It's just not cool. And that is exactly what seems to have happened to me, as I will now explain to the same public you are addressing.

As you know, I (also) saw your ad and wrote and indicated my interest in your orchids. You wrote back in agreement on the price I had suggested and then just 1 hour and 52 minutes later I wrote back and said that I'd send that amount of money and the heatpacks you needed to ship. Then four days passed and I didn't hear from you.

Having personally thought I'd won the orchid lottery, based on the conversation we'd had up to that point, I felt like you led me on a little bit. When you did write back four days later and explain to me that you had decided to let them go to somebody you'd done business with in the past, I was surprised. Of course, I only said "no worries" in my reply, but I will say that my experience with you does help me to understand how (apparently) multiple other people in my position could also have been led on a bit by your communication to a point of reacting in a less than mature manner, privately via PM. Of course, I was one of the people you are probably referring to as "understanding", and thanks for appreciating me, but fair is fair here. And now I understand that I wasn't the only person who was rightfully upset (if polite about it) in reacting to your way of doing business.

I know you have a surgery card to play in here somewhere, but like the other moderators said, it is bad form to mention your concerns here in public. Plus, you've now ferreted out my experience that I would never have given a second thought to, had you not posted this. So, there's the rest of the story. I'm locking the thread because nothing good is coming of this.

I really mean no offense by this, but the public record must stand and we're alike in being outspoken.

And I just love to read that some other "nice guy" is getting an "extra surprise" in the box. Salt in my wounds!


----------

